# what would happen if my dogs nailed a burglar in my backyard?



## alex_c (Nov 30, 2007)

just wanting to know the laws because theres a good chance it may happen. someone or something was on my roof last night. it sounded way to heavy to be a cat etc
anyone know?


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 30, 2007)

the dogs would get a free feed!
but on the legal side i have no idea..... probably nothing that is good for your side or dogs : (
stupid laws


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 30, 2007)

Could have been a possum..


----------



## bitey (Nov 30, 2007)

Did you get out with a torch and UBE to see what it was ?


----------



## alex_c (Nov 30, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Could have been a possum..


 lol i have a tile roof and this sounded really heavy like someone running


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 30, 2007)

alex_c said:


> lol i have a tile roof and this sounded really heavy like someone running



Werewolf, vampire ?? :twisted:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 30, 2007)

well if the dogs get it,whatever it is i think it would scream


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a feeling your dogs can be destroyed and you can be charged for the attack, don't quote me but I'm sure I heard about something like it happening.


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 30, 2007)

Or even worse... A hybrid???? Ooops, I mean Vampire/Werewolf Intergrade...


----------



## alex_c (Nov 30, 2007)

bitey said:


> Did you get out with a torch and UBE to see what it was ?


 yeah couldnt see anything.someone in the next street caught someone in their backyard a week ago.so i thought it would have been someone throwing things to see who in the street has dogs. but i went and had a look around this arvo and there was no things that shouldnt be there.
.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 30, 2007)

What sort of dog is it?
If you dogs does serious damage to the scumbag (bleeds him good) you will proberly have it put down if it goes to court in Victoria.
If it that only takes a chunk out his backside you might only get the 'dangerous dog collar'.
Big brushies sound like people on your roof to.


----------



## alex_c (Nov 30, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> What sort of dog is it?
> If you dogs does serious damage to the scumbag (bleeds him good) you will proberly have it put down if it goes to court in Victoria.
> If it that only takes a chunk out his backside you might only get the 'dangerous dog collar'.
> Big brushies sound like people on your roof to.


 its a 45-50kg ridgeback/dane/mastiff and the other ones a 20kg english staffy but shes out of action and at the vet after having an emergency hystorectomy due to an infection


----------



## bitey (Nov 30, 2007)

its a 45-50kg ridgeback/dane/mastiff, sounds like my kinda dog, got pickies.


----------



## Oldbeard (Nov 30, 2007)

Put a sign up after the attack saying BEWARE OF THE DOG! and say it was always there. I think you are covered as long as there is a warning about vicious dogs on your gate


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 30, 2007)

I was advised me that "Beware of Dog" signs are indeed an admission that you know your dogs are dangerous and are, therefore, an invitation to a lawsuit. She said that "No Trespassing", "Private Property" and "Dog on Premises" signs are OK to use.


----------



## alex_c (Nov 30, 2007)

bitey said:


> its a 45-50kg ridgeback/dane/mastiff, sounds like my kinda dog, got pickies.


 nope sorry aint got any i dont think


----------



## Oldbeard (Nov 30, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> I was advised me that "Beware of Dog" signs are indeed an admission that you know your dogs are dangerous and are, therefore, an invitation to a lawsuit. She said that "No Trespassing", "Private Property" and "Dog on Premises" signs are OK to use.


The sign on my property says "Trespassers will be shot, survivors will be shot again":lol:


----------



## MatE (Nov 30, 2007)

Even with the vicious dog in the yard sign anybody has the right to get to someones front door.If someone was in trouble in the house and say a ambulance office tried to get to your front door what would happen.But if the dog is tied up around back and someone tried to get in that way well its free for all.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't you get a sign that reads something like "Very hungry dogs, known to eat trespassers" or something to that effect? That way you could argue that your dogs were not being agressive, just eating their preferred meal.


----------



## dentech (Nov 30, 2007)

sa laws state if there are signs clearly visable then nothing can be done to you or the dog, i have 4 placed at different locations, for as long as you have some type of warning i think your be ok


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 30, 2007)

> Can't you get a sign that reads something like "Very hungry dogs, known to eat trespassers" or something to that effect? That way you could argue that your dogs were not being agressive, just eating their preferred meal.


That would be great but alex has these "wardogs" and i cant see him argueing his way out of it in court. 
His loyal pets are the x-breeds that puts the fear of god into a lot of people.
Not me though, i love em.


----------



## rumpig (Nov 30, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Could have been a possum..





it would want to be a possum at my house , any thing else will be shot at .........................thats if the neightbours dog dosen't get it first




...............................lol


----------



## dentech (Nov 30, 2007)

if your in any doubt contact the local council and ask them for their advice or phone the local cop shop,


----------



## alex_c (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah people are ignorant idiots really like we have had dogs similar to her for years like my dad used to have one of the same cross as a hunting dog he was also a very popular stud dog. and was very gentle and docile. useless guard dog though the house got broken into once and my parents came home to find he had raided the pantry and was sitting on their bed eating like nothing had happened.then i just saw this one in the local paper when i was still in gippsland so went and had a look and she was almost the same as him
quite possibly related because he produced a lot of pups


i wonder whether a sign saying "free castration just climb over fence" would be legal


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 30, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> That would be great but alex has these "wardogs" and i cant see him argueing his way out of it in court



LOL... One of my dogs is a Maremma, a 50kg plus ball of white fluff that was bred to kill wolves. She looks so sweet and innocent and wouldn't hurt a fly - until she thinks the flock (us) is being threatened. I've seen a pack of camp dogs fall to the ground and roll on their stomachs in submission when they've decided to attack our smaller retriever and Emma has come to the rescue. They must have thought "look at those powderpuff dogs," until they got close and realised how big Emma is. I dread the day someone tries to break into our house. I know Emma is quite capable of inflicting a lot of damage.


----------



## FAY (Nov 30, 2007)

We have a sign on our gate that reads...'Be Aware of the Dog'...

Possums do sound like there is a person on your roof....


----------



## alex_c (Nov 30, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> We have a sign on our gate that reads...'Be Aware of the Dog'...
> 
> Possums do sound like there is a person on your roof....


 yeah but this was a thumping sound on tiles :? and their was actually a little bit of mortar which had come loose. so i doubt its a possum:?


----------



## FAY (Nov 30, 2007)

alex_c said:


> yeah but this was a thumping sound on tiles :? and their was actually a little bit of mortar which had come loose. so i doubt its a possum:?



Well, you will just have to be brave and go out there with a spotlight.......they will probably get such a shock, they will fall off the roof LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 30, 2007)

When i first saw the maremma on bourkes backyard about ten years ago i thought to myself, 'this is a great dog" and now i have a few friends who say the same as you s.v.
Must be cute as pups , got any pics?


----------



## alex_c (Nov 30, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Well, you will just have to be brave and go out there with a spotlight.......they will probably get such a shock, they will fall off the roof LOL


 or i could just borrow some lanolin grease from work and coat the roof in it


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 1, 2007)

ssssnakeman... I'll see if I can find some.


----------



## Khagan (Dec 1, 2007)

Funny how the law protects the wrong people hey =P.


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 1, 2007)

It is really difficult to give you an answer to the question you have posed, there are just so many potential variables that would alter the outcome.

Your biggest fear should be a civil lawsuit from the injured party against you, that's where things get very interesting.


----------



## cement (Dec 1, 2007)

Just drag the burglar carcass out onto the road!


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 1, 2007)

You can be sued for hurting an intruder in any way , unless you or your family are at risk of injury . If they are armed , a screwdriver or even a stick will do , you can go for it . Someone down here a while ago took a sword off a home invader and chopped him up . Real Chuck Norris stuff . Everyone was happy , except the dead guy .


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 1, 2007)

If you have signs warning of the dogs, saying enter at your own risk ( or you take no responsibility for people who are on the property without your consent etc) i guess you would have a legal leg to stand on, although i dont know how strong it would be.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 1, 2007)

If your dogs take a chunk out of a burglar, and they were there for your herps, what would happen is... i would buy you a trophy & a case of beer, and you'd go down in herping history as a ****ing legend!


----------



## cris (Dec 1, 2007)

A bit of "reasonable force" with a baseball bat should prevent them from suing...


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 1, 2007)

*When you find the body of the person that was attempting to break in, (I can't go any further, I'll get an infraction). Let's just say if no body is found and bleach ruins blood stains for DNA testing ... *


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 1, 2007)

cement said:


> Just drag the burglar carcass out onto the road!


 
Was thinking the same thing!! 

Although I know a guy that lived in a second story unit and came home to find his flatmate cowering behind the lounge and a guy trying to get through the verandah sliding door.
He went out there and confronted the guy and the guy tried to go him.
First reaction was to push the guy and he went over the verandah.
He is a pretty honest guy and he called the police.The sergeant came around , the guy was still lying on the ground knocked out,and he told him what happened.
The sergeant said "It looks to me he got hit buy a car?"
"No i pushed him!!"
"No he got hit by a car, nudge, nudge, wink, wink"


----------



## Radar (Dec 1, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> You can be sued for hurting an intruder in any way , unless you or your family are at risk of injury . If they are armed , a screwdriver or even a stick will do , you can go for it . Someone down here a while ago took a sword off a home invader and chopped him up . Real Chuck Norris stuff . Everyone was happy , except the dead guy .


 

Was that the home invasion by 2 blokes, armed with a gun and a sword? 
The home owner disarmed the fella with the gun, shot the bloke with the sword (dead) grabbed the sword and snapped it off inside the bloke previously carrying the gun (I think). Im pretty sure he got off on self defense.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd be checking with the local authorities as to the law on this. I had been warned about not putting up "beware of dog" .. "vicious dog".. signs too. So check it out. 

My dog was an American Pitbull, and the sweetest thing unless you threatened the family. We ignored the advise and put up a sign that said *"My dog can reach the gate in 3 seconds... how fast can you run?" * A stupid little punk decided to test the waters and ended up with a scratch on his leg that didn't even draw blood!! We got slapped with fine of $1000 and a warning that if there were any other problems we would have to put her down. 

So be careful.


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 1, 2007)

rednut said:


> shot the bloke with the sword (dead)



Taken in isolation, that quote sounds like he shot a guy with a sword... Pretty awesome sword...


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 1, 2007)

my sister inlaw is a junkie and she camecame around the other night and went through my car, my staffy heard her and went nuts at the door. i looked out the window(and much to my surprise lol) saw her.it would have been a hilarious legal battle, but i let the dog out and unfortunally she got back in the car just in time (damn) .


----------



## cockney red (Dec 1, 2007)

*My dogs are pretty well known on my manor. Aint expecting to be burgled any time soon.*


----------



## Hydra (Dec 1, 2007)

i have two dogs of the same three breeds, weighing around that weight.
i have a " beware of dog " sign on the gate and have been told by law students iknow
that will cover you but not your
dogs. depends on the damage they do.
i think someone jumps in your backyard and they deseve they wrath of my dogs, dont
want to sound macrbe or the like


----------



## alex_c (Dec 3, 2007)

Hydra said:


> i have two dogs of the same three breeds, weighing around that weight.
> i have a " beware of dog " sign on the gate and have been told by law students iknow
> that will cover you but not your
> dogs. depends on the damage they do.
> ...


 yeah these scumbags deserve it but i would do alot more to them than the dogs would for example shattering joints and bones with a 14lb hammer and a block of hardwood.then perhaps a little bit of waterboarding too


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 3, 2007)

I rather liked the sign I saw for a gate that stated "My dog can make the gate in 2.4 seconds.......can you??" heh heh........ maybe a deterrent, and you're not saying you have a vicious dog neither!!


----------



## alex_c (Dec 3, 2007)

Dipcdame said:


> I rather liked the sign I saw for a gate that stated "My dog can make the gate in 2.4 seconds.......can you??" heh heh........ maybe a deterrent, and you're not saying you have a vicious dog neither!!


 yeah but theres always gunna be some dumbass stupid enough to test it out whether for a dare or by their own choosing.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 3, 2007)

Very true Alex, very true, I guess I kinda like quirky signs, and this one caught my eye, a bit like the "slap the bull' scene in Wild Hogs!


----------



## koubee (Dec 4, 2007)

I had a situation in my yard with my dogs and a little scumbag. Where we live sides onto a field and we constantly have kids out there. I didn't mind very much as some where my kids friends. About a month ago we had a little scumbag jump our side fence, so he could steal my daughters basktball.
My dog (a kelpie) let him in but didn't want to let him out...........................i found this kinda funny.
As the little scumbag was trying to jump back over the fence, my dog jumped up and nipped him on the back of his leg.
After this i had threats of my dog being put to sleep etc from the parents of this scumbag, who somehow thought it was ok for their son to jump my fence.....Odd, i know.
After much looking into it, i found out that if the person was found to be tresspassing then theyre at fault.
The dog was protecting his property.
All this went to council and i can off much better than the scumbag. We had a visit from local laws, to ensure our dog wasn't savage or dangerous. 
We took down the sign saying "Beware of the Dog" and replaced it with "Guard dog on duty, trespassers will be prosecuted"


----------



## alex_c (Dec 4, 2007)

koubee said:


> I had a situation in my yard with my dogs and a little scumbag. Where we live sides onto a field and we constantly have kids out there. I didn't mind very much as some where my kids friends. About a month ago we had a little scumbag jump our side fence, so he could steal my daughters basktball.
> My dog (a kelpie) let him in but didn't want to let him out...........................i found this kinda funny.
> As the little scumbag was trying to jump back over the fence, my dog jumped up and nipped him on the back of his leg.
> After this i had threats of my dog being put to sleep etc from the parents of this scumbag, who somehow thought it was ok for their son to jump my fence.....Odd, i know.
> ...


great so may as well get that manstopping doberman i want lol:lol: nobody is going to steal my herps


----------



## jas468 (Dec 4, 2007)

koubee said:


> I had a situation in my yard with my dogs and a little scumbag. Where we live sides onto a field and we constantly have kids out there. I didn't mind very much as some where my kids friends. About a month ago we had a little scumbag jump our side fence, so he could steal my daughters basktball.
> My dog (a kelpie) let him in but didn't want to let him out...........................i found this kinda funny.
> As the little scumbag was trying to jump back over the fence, my dog jumped up and nipped him on the back of his leg.
> After this i had threats of my dog being put to sleep etc from the parents of this scumbag, who somehow thought it was ok for their son to jump my fence.....Odd, i know.
> ...



What about "Trespasser will be prosecuted by the Guard dog on duty"


----------



## alex_c (Dec 4, 2007)

jas468 said:


> What about "Trespasser will be prosecuted by the Guard dog on duty"


 i like it lol


----------



## tommygun295 (Dec 4, 2007)

mmmm u wouldn't get into trouble because its home intrusion


----------



## tommygun295 (Dec 4, 2007)

tommygun295 said:


> mmmm u wouldn't get into trouble because its home intrusion



mmmm sorry about that but i looked it up and the burglar can sue you 4 having

a dangerous dog:cry: it could get put down:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## scout (Dec 4, 2007)

i would watch your dog carefully for the next few weeks. I had a rottie who foiled a burglers attempt by barking, two days later, im presuming it was the same low life, threw some bait into my yard. I found my much loved dog dead the next morning.I wish who ever did that could have seen my kids heart broken faces


----------



## Aslan (Dec 4, 2007)

Civil law is not my strongest subject, however, I can definately inform those from NSW (and I would suggest Civil law is fairly similar across the board) that any sign indicating that your dog is dangerous ('Beware of Dog' and the like) is NOT a good idea - very much a bad idea as it looks terrible in court that you knew full well that your dog could do damage...

...as most would know, dog that is declared 'Dangerous' must be kept under strict conditions, if you have a dog that you, as the owner, indicate is dangerous - and it is not under these conditions then there is a strong Civil case against you...(I know, it's a joke - but it's not me that supports these civil libertarians!  )...

...in regards to someone in your yard - who knows? the Civil system is an absolute travesty...in saying that though, if you look up s.25 of the Companion Animals Act 1998 (NSW) you will find the rules regarding liability (and again...this is NSW legislation)...basically...

If your dog attacks someone who is LEGALLY in your rear yard - your screwed...(fair enough)

but...If your dog attacks someone who is ILLEGALLY in your yard - and your dog is NOT deemed DANGEROUS or RESTRICTED you are not liable for the damage...(common sense finally legislated)...

...of course anything can be tested at court and I have not looked up Case Law - however, you at least have legislation on your side...


----------



## tommygun295 (Dec 4, 2007)

yer i new that


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 4, 2007)

I've heard of burglars coming and removing roof tiles and coming in through the roof so maybe this guy came and removed a few tiles so he could rob you later.
But I would think putting up a warning sign of some kind might be a good idea.


----------



## Aslan (Dec 4, 2007)

tommygun295 said:


> yer i new that


 
...not quite what you said earlier...



tommygun295 said:


> mmmm sorry about that but i looked it up and the burglar can sue you 4 having
> 
> a dangerous dog:cry: it could get put down:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


 
...I think you will find the liability factor regarding 'Dangerous' and 'Restricted' dogs would only be the case if you did not have them housed the way they are required to be - if a burglar was bitten by a dog previously deemed 'Dangerous' then that burglar must have broken into the locked and secured holding pen for that animal - I know burglars are rarely known for their breathtaking intelligence - but that's just downright ridiculous...


----------



## kakariki (Dec 4, 2007)

:xI used to have prowlers. I know have 2 great dogs, 1 G Shepherd and 1 Dane/ Bull MastiffX, a sign "WARNING! This property is protected by CANINE SECURITY SERVICES" & picture of dog with smoking gun. Dogs have front, back and the house during the day . No-one comes in my gate now, or over the fence "cos there is no telling where the dogs are!!!!!! :lolroblem solved. I keep them in at night tho for their safety.


----------



## alex_c (Dec 4, 2007)

kakariki said:


> :xI used to have prowlers. I know have 2 great dogs, 1 G Shepherd and 1 Dane/ Bull MastiffX, a sign "WARNING! This property is protected by CANINE SECURITY SERVICES" & picture of dog with smoking gun. Dogs have front, back and the house during the day . No-one comes in my gate now, or over the fence "cos there is no telling where the dogs are!!!!!! :lolroblem solved. I keep them in at night tho for their safety.


 you could just have them bait trained if thats what your worried about. the training teaches them to only accept food from you no matter what.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 4, 2007)

Did that with my last G Shepherd. She was so great. Never ate anything unless I gave it to her, until 1 day....... :shock: never again. Anyone who has ever seen a dog baited with 1080 would NEVER risk that again. Horrible death, for dog and helpless owner. :cry::cry: I dont wish that on ANY animal!!!


----------



## koubee (Dec 5, 2007)

[QUOTE=Aslan)
If your dog attacks someone who is ILLEGALLY in your yard - and your dog is NOT deemed DANGEROUS or RESTRICTED you are not liable for the damage...(common sense finally legislated)...





That is exactly what i was told, my dog isn't classed as dangerous.
We have now put up trellice on the fences, my fences are now a good 8ft.


----------

